

Persistence in Varnish - ibotty
https://www.varnish-software.com/blog/persistence-varnish

======
ibotty
and in other news: varnish 3.0.3rc1 has been released.

[https://www.varnish-cache.org/lists/pipermail/varnish-
misc/2...](https://www.varnish-cache.org/lists/pipermail/varnish-
misc/2012-June/022090.html)

